# Trailer ball lock



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So I've seen all kinds of cute locks to prevent someone from stealing your trailer. Some block the ball out while others do that and even lock your safety chains up in em.

I was wondering this, why couldn't a guy take a trailer ball thats has damaged threads, cut em all off and insert the ball into the hitch, close it then place a pad lock in the lever?

Not really too worried about somebody stealing my install trailer, its insured for the trailer and contents, just have a ton of time in building the organizers and work top.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That would work Marty. It would be best if using one of those security padlocks that doesn't have an exposed shackle to cut. I've seen a version of those cute locks that does have a ball incorporated.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on the hitch, lots of them have an nut on the bottom you can just unscrew to loosen the ball grabber/paddle.

Some contractors here have a 6" or 8" capped piece of schedule 40 pipe that slips over the whole thing and the lock is inside. If they can get to the handle they just smash them off with sledge or sawzall it off and tow it without the latch using tongue weight to hold it on the ball.

I've been looking more at how to lock my landing gear so the coupler is sky high and can't be hitched too. The landing gear is pretty resistant to hand tools.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

What type of hitch are ya talking about, tag along or goose neck??

I have made locks that use a ball with the threads cut off that incorporated a cover with a pad lock up inside it so someone couldn't get to it to cut the pad lock, it took some time to fab it but without a cutting torch it couldn't be removed.. I don't have pics but some thinking and fab time it's doable..


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

https://www.etrailer.com/comparison.aspx?pc=SS05110&pc2=SS05108

https://www.rvupgradestore.com/proven-industries-2516-coupler-lock-p/2516.htm

https://www.equineridge.com/farm/trailer/best-hitch-lock/

https://mrtrailer.com/trailerlock.htm


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those ones with the u-bolt over the coupler are nearly useless in these days of good cordless grinders.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Local lady has a gooseneck horse trailer, and she just backs her pickup up against the hitch, then locks the pickup up! Of course, that only works, if she doesn't need the pickup!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nothing is fool proof, I think of any device as a 'stop the almost honest' or slow down the more dishonest thief. If they want it bad enough, they will get it. I've seen stolen trucks (sometimes not stolen even) used to try to take a bank's ATM, what would stop them from just hooking a chain and dragging it to a spot to get what they wanted? Wheel locks wouldn't even seem to prevent the dragging part (I don't think they worry about other damage incurred).

Larry


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just read about a county loosing their round baler to theft... it seems if they want something bad enough they are going to get it regardless.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Depends on the hitch, lots of them have an nut on the bottom you can just unscrew to loosen the ball grabber/paddle.
> 
> Some contractors here have a 6" or 8" capped piece of schedule 40 pipe that slips over the whole thing and the lock is inside. If they can get to the handle they just smash them off with sledge or sawzall it off and tow it without the latch using tongue weight to hold it on the ball.
> 
> I've been looking more at how to lock my landing gear so the coupler is sky high and can't be hitched too. The landing gear is pretty resistant to hand tools.


Yep, had to go look but mine has the nut on bottom.

I have a 4 1/2 18volt angle grinder, place a cutting disc on it and it makes short work of anything.

Maybe I just oughta figure out just how much time I had in making the organizers, the worktop and rewiring it and just insure it for more. Didn't realize it but i have a small fortune just in Milwaukee cordless tools in it, another $900 for the press brake/shear, etc.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Nothing is fool proof, I think of any device as a 'stop the almost honest' or slow down the more dishonest thief. If they want it bad enough, they will get it. I've seen stolen trucks (sometimes not stolen even) used to try to take a bank's ATM, what would stop them from just hooking a chain and dragging it to a spot to get what they wanted? Wheel locks wouldn't even seem to prevent the dragging part (I don't think they worry about other damage incurred).
> 
> Larry


Only worried if they are going to try to resell the trailer.

I'm torn at the moment between leaving it a plain trailer or getting decals made. A "professional: or "experienced" thief will know the trailer belonging to a HVAC company might have a lot of copper fittings in it&#8230;


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

With a little fab work you could always make a removable tong, a couple 1/2" plates and some grade 8 bolts, remove the tong and make it a little harder to take...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Yep, had to go look but mine has the nut on bottom.
> I have a 4 1/2 18volt angle grinder, place a cutting disc on it and it makes short work of anything.
> Maybe I just oughta figure out just how much time I had in making the organizers, the worktop and rewiring it and just insure it for more. Didn't realize it but i have a small fortune just in Milwaukee cordless tools in it, another $900 for the press brake/shear, etc.


That's your best bet, make sure you're covered.....


mlappin said:


> Only worried if they are going to try to resell the trailer.
> I'm torn at the moment between leaving it a plain trailer or getting decals made. A "professional: or "experienced" thief will know the trailer belonging to a HVAC company might have a lot of copper fittings in it&#8230;


Put signage that says "radioactive material".....course they would also have to know what Radioactive means. They would probably assume it's full of radios


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Only worried if they are going to try to resell the trailer.
> 
> I'm torn at the moment between leaving it a plain trailer or getting decals made. A "professional: or "experienced" thief will know the trailer belonging to a HVAC company might have a lot of copper fittings in it&#8230;


My FIL is a locksmith and leaves his cargo van plain white so as to not draw attention from the unsavoury folks. Anything copper around here disappears even while it's being used like telephone pedestal boxes, railway crossing controls, and plaques on gravestones. ????

I'd probably stick with blank or maybe something like "Pete's Pickles" to throw the thieves off their game????


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those enclosed trailers are so popular it’s hard to reduce the temptation. Other one I’ve seen locally is when parked at a site a while they will block it up and remove the tires.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

woodland said:


> My FIL is a locksmith and leaves his cargo van plain white so as to not draw attention from the unsavoury folks. Anything copper around here disappears even while it's being used like telephone pedestal boxes, railway crossing controls, and plaques on gravestones.
> 
> I'd probably stick with blank or maybe something like "Pete's Pickles" to throw the thieves off their game


Thats just sad isn't it?

Every spring before memorial day I volunteer with the VFW and American Legion to walk thru our towns cemeteries and place flags on veterans graves. Every year it seems like more of the bronze flag holders are gone of some of the graves. I mean some of these go clear back to the civil war. Chances of getting them replaced are nil to none.

If I decal the trailer I'll make sure wood boiler stands out, maybe the association with work will scare the thieves off.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not too sure how well this works but I have with short chain locked 20 pound propane tank underneath trailer where not easy to see. Thought they might drive off with it even if they saw it but the noise might stop them.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think that would bother the thieves here, they will steal them with tire locks and drag them until tire flats out and then drag on the rim.



Palmettokat said:


> Not too sure how well this works but I have with short chain locked 20 pound propane tank underneath trailer where not easy to see. Thought they might drive off with it even if they saw it but the noise might stop them.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Those enclosed trailers are so popular it's hard to reduce the temptation. Other one I've seen locally is when parked at a site a while they will block it up and remove the tires.


That's what we do, block up level and remove tires if it's going to be there a while. Usually it's on a jobsite behind security gates, but not always.

Trailer is unmarked, and loaded with stainless steel tubing, fittings, and tools.

Thieves are often lazy, so most any type of lock will discourage them, but the ones that aren't lazy will stop at nothing... make sure you're well insured...


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I have a 4 1/2 18volt angle grinder, place a cutting disc on it and it makes short work of anything.


Yep. I've got double locks on all my trailers (one on the latch, one on the coupler) and I have no misconceptions about the security. A determined thief with tools such as a angle grinder can make sort work of any lock. My thoughts are that (1) it will deter the casual thief from taking advantage of an "opportunity", (2) they may make enough noise to get someone's attention, and (3) I can show the insurance adjuster the remains of the locks and tell them "see, I had it locked up".


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

slowzuki said:


> I don't think that would bother the thieves here, they will steal them with tire locks and drag them until tire flats out and then drag on the rim.


 Then fill the tank. Pulling it down a paved or concrete road will be load enough to get someone's attention, when hole is worn in the tank. Now not sure the trailer would be in good condition.

Have brother in law who has enclosed trailer but it does not spend nights away from home. When he got it he told me he could have gotten a tracking device to install in it with it's own battery I guess being charged by tow vehicle. He did not get it and not sure but think it was with a cell phone company. If they have a gps they can easy stick under a vehicle to track it without the owners knowledge then that would be at least a way to locate it and maybe it could be had with notice being sent to your phone or computer of it's movement. I realize this may be costly for the many trailers some have but guess it might be reasonable for a trailer load of power tools.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

My trailer lock


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine are designed to slow them down long enough to put my crosshairs and/or Dobey on them.


----------

